
Launch HN: Emvi – Knowledge management for companies and teams of all sizes - dschramm
https://emvi.com/
======
dschramm
Hello HN!

Emvi is our approach to a easy-to-use knowledge base for companies and teams
of all sizes and we finally reached public beta. You can use it to write down
everything you need to remember, share or document and make it discoverable
for everyone else in your organization.

We found that existing tools structure content in a tree-like hierarchy which
tends to limit internal reach and scalability. For Emvi, we implemented a
system that is closer to sites like Wikipedia, Medium or even YouTube -
articles are linked internally, curated to lists and grouped by tags.

Our goal is to make it accessible for both technical and non-technical users
and to keep the content maintainable for the long term.

Features we already include:

* Powerful search with filters and sorting options

* Activity feed and notifications

* WYSIWYG-editor with real-time collaboration

* @-mention any element (articles, lists, tags, users or groups)

* Full article change history

* Fine-grained rights management for users and groups on a per article basis

* Mobile support

* English and German UI

* Multiple translations for articles and list titles

Over the next few months we are planning to add comments, integrations,
embeds, import/export and markdown support. We already have an API which can
pull articles from Emvi, visit our blog to see it in action. Shortly after
leaving beta state, we will offer a self-hosted version aswell.

Feel free to share your thoughts and questions in the comments.

Cheers, Daniel

~~~
brudgers
How does an organization _migrate_ from its existing systems to Emvi? Is there
a gradual adoption path?

~~~
dschramm
We do not have an import feature yet, but that is definitely coming. Where
would you like to migrate from?

------
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
could you explain what is the thought process that is this knowledge
management have better approach from competitor.

~~~
dschramm
Other knowledge bases and wikis tend to rely on a tree-like hierarchy and
setting access permissions with a top-to-bottom approach. In Emvi permissions
are set on per article basis, so they can have company-wide reach and still be
edited by a small team only. We think this scales better with growing
organizations, because silos are removed by default.

Let me know if you have any more questions.

